# Looking for help



## 5harkie (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi all,

I recently went on holidays to the UK and when I returned I downloaded all my pics and the majority were fine. Except the images I took around water as I like to have the feathered look especially when there is a waterfall. I took around 30 images in two separate locations spanning several weeks, used the same lens & tripod. Out of the 30 feathered images only one or two worked, the rest were partially blurred. Ive done this numerous times over many years and this is the first time this is happened. I'm hoping someone with more knowledge than me will shed some light on this disappointing issue.

The only changes between this time and others was I purchased a new lens. My camera is old but still working fine, unless this is the first indication of it going bad. Its a Nikon D70S
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 7, 2017)

Is the new lens a VR lens? That would explain it.

Joe


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> Is the new lens a VR lens? That would explain it.
> 
> Joe


And was the VR turned on?


----------



## 5harkie (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi guys,
Thanks for getting back to me. The VC button was turned on, I'm guessing this is the VR??
My old lens did NOT have this.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Jun 9, 2017)

It's called vr on Nikon.. VC on Tamron..
Turn it off when on a tripod, keep it on pretty much all other times.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2017)

Actually, most of the time you want VR/VC/IS *off*.

Image stabilization systems in the lens can't react fast enough at shutter speeds from about 1/500 and faster to provide any benefit.
Leaving VR/VC/IS on is an unnecessary power drain on the battery.

Turn it on when your shutter speed is less than 1/500


----------

